# R.I.P Ren



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

You were my second ever betta, you lived with Moon. You died at 10:06PM while I was doing a water change, you were in the little cup while I was cleaning your 1/2 gallon, just one more day until you got a 5+ gallon tank with a heater, and filter :*( Then, I put the new gravel in, and a plastic cup I broke which was under the couch, I rinsed it then put you in... Then you starting going crazy, and starting going sideways I scooped you up, and then you moved a little bit, then you were gone.

Rest In Peace, I am sorry for dropping you, I loved you....I wanted to get you a big tank, but you didn't make it....

Now, excuse me while I will go cry over my fish  

:frustrated:


:angel: Rest in peace, I am sorry...I shouldn't of cleaned your bowl....WHY


:shake:


:sob::sob::sob:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hugs...I am so sorry for your loss...more hugs!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

oh no! RIP ~Ren~ so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

S.I.P Ren... He will truly be missed...


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

SIP Ren! I'm so sorry for your loss, Jully! But remember, he is in a huge aquarium up in the sky now!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm in tears too now  Poor Ren RIP. Big HUGS to you Jully. You didn't mean to harm him I know. And Ren knows that too. It is clear you loved him a lot.


----------



## lavendre (Sep 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. These little guys make big holes in our hearts when we lose them.


----------

